# News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!



## System (13. Januar 2009)

*News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,672876


----------



## Spati (13. Januar 2009)

ihr seid gemein^^
diese überschrift ... bekommt man erstma nen halben schon xD


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Boah, wie fies!


----------



## Graugon (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

HAHAHAHAHAHHAHA seid ihr witzig...

















NOT


----------



## r1pperx (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Als ob Blizzard jemals WoW2 bringen würde. So ein Quatsch.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Sehr intelligent vom Verfasser nicht seinen/ihren Namen unter diese News zu schreiben.


----------



## Vidaro (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

ihr seit ja schweine 
hab mich schon innerlich auf meinen Blizzard flame eingestimmt und dann das


----------



## sk1ny (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

als konsequenz für so ne verarsche werd ich euren depperten newsletter sicherlich nich nutzen. kann ich mich ja auch gleich bei bild.de anmelden.
erbärmlich.

\\//sk1ny


----------



## dangee (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

übertrieben! aber sonst wäre die news auch rot


----------



## Huskyboy (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

zu glauben das es keine pläne für WoW 2 gibt ist sehr naiv..


----------



## KabraxisObliv (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				sk1ny am 13.01.2009 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> als konsequenz für so ne verarsche werd ich euren depperten newsletter sicherlich nich nutzen. kann ich mich ja auch gleich bei bild.de anmelden.
> erbärmlich.
> 
> \\//sk1ny




Da hat aber jemand viel Humor.   
Man kann sich auch anstellen... das war als kleiner Gag gemeint und so sollte man es auch hinnehmen.


----------



## Boesor (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Hach wie fies, die Träume vieler Millionen so zu zerstören.
Ihr stellt euch bestimmt auch vor Kindergärten und teilt den lieben Kleinen mit, es gäbe keinen Osterhasen oder Weihnachtsmann


----------



## Dr-Brot (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Lol, ich dnek schon so.
Oh, nein! Wieso bloß?!?!?

Hmm, also wenn man dann nur über wirklich wichtiges Benachrichitgt wird ist es keine schlechte Sache...


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Blizzard arbeitet übrigens wirklich schon an einem neuen MMO, aber es steht schon fest, dass es kein WoW 2 werden wird, sondern etwas anderes. Was, ist aber noch nicht bekannt.


----------



## ThomasWeiß (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

*Ich finde diese Aktion ziemlich armselig für eine Zeitschrift, die sich Seriösität auf die Fahne schreiben will. Aus diesem Grunde werde ich mein Abo, das ich nicht habe, weil ich hier angestellt bin, also - um zum Punkt zu kommen: Ich würde es kündigen, hätte ich eines. Hab die PC Games ja sowieso seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gekauft! Vor zehn Jahren zuletzt, einge Wochen vor der Abiturprüfung. Apropos gekauft: Darin sind ohnehin alle Artikel gekauft. Man erinnere sich an die Wertung zu Syberia! Hat wohl ein Publisher zu wenig Geld gezahlt! 

*Geschrieben, um einigen Usern die Arbeit abzunehmen.


----------



## Alexastor (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Fake, sonst wär die News in rot


----------



## Worrel (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 13.01.2009 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> zu glauben das es keine pläne für WoW 2 gibt ist sehr naiv..


Zu glauben, daß es irgendwas an einem fiktiven WoW 2 gibt, was man nicht genauso gut als Änderung in einem Addon für WoW 1 einbauen könnte*, ebenso.


----------



## Krampfkeks (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

das ist wirklich armselig, sry leutre es ist so....

für was gibts RSS Feed?


----------



## Hard-2-Get (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Alexastor am 13.01.2009 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Fake, sonst wär die News in rot


Sei still, Du bringst die noch auf dumme Gedanken!


----------



## Excelsion (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*

also auch wenns dem ein oder anderen offensichtlich anders geht:
ich fands witzig *g*    

Gruß
Excelsion


----------



## Nixtot (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ThomasWeiß am 13.01.2009 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich finde diese Aktion ziemlich armselig für eine Zeitschrift, die sich Seriösität auf die Fahne schreiben will. Aus diesem Grunde werde ich mein Abo, das ich nicht habe, weil ich hier angestellt bin, also - um zum Punkt zu kommen: Ich würde es kündigen, hätte ich eines. Hab die PC Games ja sowieso seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gekauft! Vor zehn Jahren zuletzt, einge Wochen vor der Abiturprüfung. Apropos gekauft: Darin sind ohnehin alle Artikel gekauft. Man erinnere sich an die Wertung zu Syberia! Hat wohl ein Publisher zu wenig Geld gezahlt!
> 
> *Geschrieben, um einigen Usern die Arbeit abzunehmen.



Herrlich, weiter so ich find PC-Games immer genialer


----------



## RoD (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

ein warcraft 4 in der überschrift hätte sicher mehr angelockt ^^


----------



## Boesor (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ThomasWeiß am 13.01.2009 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich finde diese Aktion ziemlich armselig für eine Zeitschrift, die sich Seriösität auf die Fahne schreiben will. Aus diesem Grunde werde ich mein Abo, das ich nicht habe, weil ich hier angestellt bin, also - um zum Punkt zu kommen: Ich würde es kündigen, hätte ich eines. Hab die PC Games ja sowieso seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gekauft! Vor zehn Jahren zuletzt, einge Wochen vor der Abiturprüfung. Apropos gekauft: Darin sind ohnehin alle Artikel gekauft. Man erinnere sich an die Wertung zu Syberia! Hat wohl ein Publisher zu wenig Geld gezahlt!
> 
> *Geschrieben, um einigen Usern die Arbeit abzunehmen.



Um den Leuten die Arbeit abzunehmen fehlt aber noch er Hinweis auf die gekaufte Gothic 3 Wertung seinerzeit.
Amateur


----------



## Krampfkeks (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 13.01.2009 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Hach wie fies, die Träume vieler Millionen so zu zerstören.
> Ihr stellt euch bestimmt auch vor Kindergärten und teilt den lieben Kleinen mit, es gäbe keinen Osterhasen oder Weihnachtsmann


100% kein trasum, sondern viele vergrault.

mneu anfangen etc ist einfach dumm....


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Blizzard arbeitet übrigens tatsächlich an einem neuen MMO. Allerdings wurde schon gesagt, dass es kein WoW 2 sein wird, sondern etwas Neues.


----------



## Gigacrack (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Ich find es zu geil... ich komm zum ca. 10. mal Heute auf diese Seite... Lese die HeadNews und denke...WTF.. kein Add On mehr? Klicke natürlich direkt drauf und bemerke, haha Verarscht... im ersten mom denkt man... hmm... schade?gott sei dank? whatever... im großen und ganzen ein netter Gag der einen erstmal wirklich überrascht hat... wie immer les ich mir dann erstmal diese teilweise Recht (für mich jedenfalls) lustigen Comments durch womit wiedermal bewiesen ist... das 90% der Leute die hier irgendwelche Comments ablassen, das geistige alter von 9 1/2 nicht überschritten haben. Ich frage mich echt, wie solche Leute es überhaupt dazu in der Lage waren diese News zu Lesen geschweige denn, den PC Anschalter gefunden haben... whatever... wer keinen Spaß versteht und sowieso nur dünnpfiff im Hirn hat (ich entschuldige mich hiermit schonmal für die Obszönitäten) sollte seinen geisten Dünnschiss doch wirklich für sich behalten. Danke Sehr!


----------



## bastikirk (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

leute nich so erschrecken hab ein schock bekommen als ich die news gesesen hatte


----------



## NiklasHoffmann (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

eine fiese art für mehr klicks, ihr schlawiner


----------



## fliger5 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

wasn das für ne sinnlose news? erst leute mit einer interessanten überschrift anlocken auf die news zu klicken und dann so n schwachsinn.


----------



## Pyri (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Ich finde diese offenbar witzig sein-sollende 
Falschmeldung zu Werbezwecken ziemlich 
daneben.
Ein gelungener Fake sieht für mich jedenfalls 
anders aus... Ob nun in rot gehalten oder nicht, 
war bei mir vorhin die letzte News - also könnte 
das in der Eile auch noch vergessen worden sein 
entsprechend einzufärben...


----------



## bastikirk (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				bastikirk am 13.01.2009 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> leute nich so erschrecken hab ein schock bekommen als ich die news gelesen hatte


----------



## Xavderion (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Ich wusste direkt, dass es ein Fake ist, Blizzard würde WoW 2 wie SC2 und DIII ankündigen, nämlich mit vorausgehender wochenlanger Gerüchteküchefütterei und irgendwelchen seltsamen Andeutungen auf ihrer Homepage :o


----------



## wickedinsane (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Selten eine so DÄMLICHE News hier gelesen, das grenzt an PCA Niveau!

Üble Sache Jungs, echt ÜBEL!


----------



## snowman1978 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

So ich bin jetzt nach meinen Kurzen Ohnmachtsanfall wieder aufgewacht sowas könnt ihr doch nicht mit mir machen ich hab ein schwaches Herz die Briefbombe für Blizz war schon auf halben wege...


----------



## Felix Schuetz (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ThomasWeiß am 13.01.2009 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich finde diese Aktion ziemlich armselig für eine Zeitschrift, die sich Seriösität auf die Fahne schreiben will. Aus diesem Grunde werde ich mein Abo, das ich nicht habe, weil ich hier angestellt bin, also - um zum Punkt zu kommen: Ich würde es kündigen, hätte ich eines. Hab die PC Games ja sowieso seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gekauft! Vor zehn Jahren zuletzt, einge Wochen vor der Abiturprüfung. Apropos gekauft: Darin sind ohnehin alle Artikel gekauft. Man erinnere sich an die Wertung zu Syberia! Hat wohl ein Publisher zu wenig Geld gezahlt!
> 
> *Geschrieben, um einigen Usern die Arbeit abzunehmen.


LOL


----------



## Sword_CH (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

PC GAMES ICH LIEBE EUCH!


Na lesen jetzt auch mehr mein Posting? Bitte nicht ernst nehmen ihr seid super , aber bitte lasst doch solche Titel. Stellt euch mal vor Tageszeitungen würden solche Fake Meldungen als Headline nehmen, um mehr Käufer zu erhalten...


----------



## schattenlord98 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

So ein Scheiß, das Niveau sink wirklich -.-


----------



## snowman1978 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Sword_CH am 13.01.2009 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> PC GAMES ICH LIEBE EUCH!
> 
> 
> Na lesen jetzt auch mehr mein Posting? Bitte nicht ernst nehmen ihr seid super , aber bitte lasst doch solche Titel. Stellt euch mal vor Tageszeitungen würden solche Fake Meldungen als Headline nehmen, um mehr Käufer zu erhalten...



Oh man halt blos die fre..... ist ja nicht auszuhalten hier kaufst du die Website hier oder was manche leute haben so ein kleines Arschloch das sie den ganzen tag übel gelaunt sind...


----------



## killer36 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Man kann sich das auch schon erahnen,dass das nur ein Fake sein kann.Da erscheint erst seit ein paar Monaten Wrath of the Lich King und nach paar Monaten gibts ne Neuankündigung.Hallo das ist Blizzard und da dauert nunmal alles 4-6 Jahre,damit ein neues Game erscheint.


----------



## Nixtot (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				FelixSchuetz am 13.01.2009 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> ThomasWeiß am 13.01.2009 17:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also wenn ich so seh was hier abgeht habe ich das Gefühl das der Chef im Urlaub ist


----------



## Feraltis (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

gaaanz billiger trick leute... Auf den selbst ich reingefallen bin,... der das spiel selbst noch nicht einmal angespielt hat...

Hättet Ihr das Thema beim Namen genannt hätte keiner was von diesem neuen "Werbespamangebot" wissen wollen...

Gruß


----------



## Goddess (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Ich klicke wie gewohnt die Startseite an, sehe diesen News-Titel und klicke ihn an... Die Chronologie dessen, was vor diesem klick und der Erleichterung geschah die ich empfand als ich las das alles nur ein Scherz ist, lasse ich unerwähnt.  Tatsächlich sah ich schon Horror-Szenarios der nächsten Wochen und Monate vor mir, täglich dutzende News zu WoW 2, tausende Bilder, hunderte Videos, dutzende Umfragen, Guides und geschriebene Zeilen... Dafür hasse ich euch, und bin gleichzeitig dankbar, das es so nicht kommen wird. 


			
				ThomasWeiß am 13.01.2009 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich finde diese Aktion ziemlich armselig für eine Zeitschrift, die sich Seriösität auf die Fahne schreiben will. Aus diesem Grunde werde ich mein Abo, das ich nicht habe, weil ich hier angestellt bin, also - um zum Punkt zu kommen: Ich würde es kündigen, hätte ich eines. Hab die PC Games ja sowieso seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gekauft! Vor zehn Jahren zuletzt, einge Wochen vor der Abiturprüfung. Apropos gekauft: Darin sind ohnehin alle Artikel gekauft. Man erinnere sich an die Wertung zu Syberia! Hat wohl ein Publisher zu wenig Geld gezahlt!
> 
> *Geschrieben, um einigen Usern die Arbeit abzunehmen.


Warum gibts du nicht einfach zu, selbst darauf hereingefallen zu sein, und nur Dampf ablassen zu wollen.


----------



## meth0d (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

lol... also dann doch lieber wieder "neue crysis HD bilder aufgetaucht!" news^^


----------



## one88 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Das senkt das Niveau der PCGAMES-News erneut. Ich gratuliere! So langsam war's das für mich auf dieser Seite...


----------



## tbod (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Ach ich fands ganz lustig^^
War doch klar das  es ein Fake ist. XD


----------



## santaclaus333 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*

Am besten ihr löscht diese Werbung ganz schnell, denn ich könnte sonst auf die Idee kommen, mal den Presserat zu verständigen. Sowas geht ja gar nicht.


----------



## Mandavar (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*

*rofl*

Besonders der Link bei Diablo 4 ist köstlich! *rickrolling* Nie von gehört...

You made my day!


----------



## SUPERMANLEIN (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*

So eine Meldung sollte verboten werden -.-


----------



## draiselbaer (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*

Und noch einen Bauern gefangen!! Hätte mich ja fast gewundert, wenn Blizzard die Eier legende Woll-Milch-Sau schon ersetzen wollte.

Naja, geklickt habe ich, und enttäuscht wurde ich. Das nächste mal doch bitte den wahren Hintergrund in den Titel schreiben.


----------



## Maverick1 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*

LOL PC Games wird immer mehr zu einem Niveaulosen Käseblatt wie die Bild.

Ich glaub ich sollte mir mal eine seriösere Quelle suchen als diese Schundseite.

Oh man wie billig das ist, welcher Azubi hat sich das nur ausgedacht und welcher Redakteuer stimmt solch einem Schwachsinn nur zu....


----------



## r1pperx (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 13.01.2009 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> zu glauben das es keine pläne für WoW 2 gibt ist sehr naiv..


Zu glauben, dass auf ein erfolgreiches Spiel immer ein Teil 2 folgt, ist naiv. Es wird sicher kein WoW2 geben. Warten wir einfach noch ein paar Jahre.


----------



## Minaith (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Sorry, aber das ist einfach nur irreführend und ist nicht zum ersten Mal vorgekommen. Leserverarsche ist mies.


----------



## Mathisl (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

so eine Meldung (bezogen auf ide Überschrift und den Inhalt) ist echt das Allerletzte.
Von Nieveau keine Spur


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*



			
				santaclaus333 am 13.01.2009 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Am besten ihr löscht diese Werbung ganz schnell, denn ich könnte sonst auf die Idee kommen, mal den Presserat zu verständigen. Sowas geht ja gar nicht.



UNO, Ärzte ohne Grenzen, Naturschutzbund, Kölner Verkehrsbetriebe, der Vorstand der Commerzbank sowie Thorsten Schäfer-Gümbel sind informiert...Presserat folgt 

Petra
PC Games


----------



## santaclaus333 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*

Ich hab nen tollen Link: http://www.presserat.info/301.0.html Könnte ja sein, dass sich jemand genötigt fühlt, da mal eben das hier zu melden


----------



## coolchiller (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*

hahaha. Ich fand 's geil. Und ihr habt mich auch noch unten mit Diablo 4 erwischt


----------



## KONNAITN (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*



			
				Maverick1 am 13.01.2009 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> LOL PC Games wird immer mehr zu einem Niveaulosen Käseblatt wie die Bild.
> 
> Ich glaub ich sollte mir mal eine seriösere Quelle suchen als diese Schundseite.
> 
> Oh man wie billig das ist, welcher Azubi hat sich das nur ausgedacht und welcher Redakteuer stimmt solch einem Schwachsinn nur zu....


Also ehrlich, übertreibt doch nicht so maßlos. Das ganze war ein kleiner, einmaliger Gag, den man lustig finden kann oder eben auch nicht, aber nicht mehr. Ein klick umsonst, na und was soll's...?


----------



## r1pperx (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*

Und direkt danach informier isch meine Kollegas alta. Lauft nur zu Mama, husch husch!


----------



## INU-ID (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Na da haben aber einige Leser/WoW-Spieler nen ganz schönen Schreck gekriegt   

Erzählt mal, wie wars? Beim lesen des Topics verschwammen langsam die Buchstaben, der Körper fing an "wie Espenlaub zu zittern"? Die Schließmuskel entspannten/öffneten sich langsam?  

Ich fands witzig.


----------



## unclesam (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*



			
				santaclaus333 am 13.01.2009 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab nen tollen Link: http://www.presserat.info/301.0.html Könnte ja sein, dass sich jemand genötigt fühlt, da mal eben das hier zu melden



Da versteht aber jemand nur sehr wenig Spaß. Mich hats erwischt und danach wurde ich von PCG sogar noch gerickrolled... Klasse  Ich Depp.


----------



## skicu (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*



			
				santaclaus333 am 13.01.2009 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab nen tollen Link: http://www.presserat.info/301.0.html Könnte ja sein, dass sich jemand genötigt fühlt, da mal eben das hier zu melden


Gegen welchen Teil des Pressekodex wird denn verstoßen?


----------



## bbpa-lost-pw (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*

*kopfschüttel* aber ich hab euch früher mal so gern gelesen und nun? vll wird man anspruchsvoller, vll verschmelzt ihr in einem jahr mit der PCA und deswegen diese ganzen super-duper-news mit ganz viel inhalt oben drauf


----------



## r1pperx (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				INU-ID am 13.01.2009 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Na da haben aber einige Leser nen ganz schönen Schreck gekriegt
> 
> Erzählt mal, wie wars? Beim lesen des Topics verschwammen langsam die Buchstaben, der Körper fing an "wie Espenlaub zu zittern"? Die Schließmuskel entspannten/öffneten sich langsam?
> 
> Ich fands witzig.


Ist das bei dir so, wenn du "WoW" liest, dann musst du kot**n, pi**en und kac**n gleichzeitig? Das hört sich abenteuerlich an!


----------



## Boesor (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*

Erstaunlich, wie "depressiv" viele hier rüberkommen.
Hat euch diese meldung und die damit "gestohlene" Lebenszeit von ca. 6 sek wirklich so sehr geärgert?
Seit wann sind wir solch eine steife Community? 
Zieht euch doch mal die Ruhe rein, es gibt wahrlich schlimmeres zum aufregen.


----------



## Vidaro (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

oha glaub alle die sich hier aufregen wie niveaulos das ist spielen glaub WoW und sind nu beleidigt   

man das war ein gag der sich auch gelohnt hat mein selten haben soviel ihre kommentare zu einen beitrag geschrieben   
also kommt mal wieder runter mein gott


----------



## nikiburstr8x (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ThomasWeiß am 13.01.2009 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich finde diese Aktion ziemlich armselig für eine Zeitschrift, die sich Seriösität auf die Fahne schreiben will. Aus diesem Grunde werde ich mein Abo, das ich nicht habe, weil ich hier angestellt bin, also - um zum Punkt zu kommen: Ich würde es kündigen, hätte ich eines. Hab die PC Games ja sowieso seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gekauft! Vor zehn Jahren zuletzt, einge Wochen vor der Abiturprüfung. Apropos gekauft: Darin sind ohnehin alle Artikel gekauft. Man erinnere sich an die Wertung zu Syberia! Hat wohl ein Publisher zu wenig Geld gezahlt!
> 
> *Geschrieben, um einigen Usern die Arbeit abzunehmen.


Boah! Genau das wollte ich gerade schreiben! 

Edit:



			
				Boesor am 13.01.2009 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Zieht euch doch mal die Ruhe rein, es gibt wahrlich schlimmeres zum aufregen.


Ja, Atheisten die Gläubige bekehren wollen!


----------



## Anthile (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Mich erstaunt eher, dass man das bei keinem Computec-Shop vorbestellen kann.

Und ja, der Seitenhieb musste sein.


----------



## ExeCuter (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Echt coole News!
Endlich mal was Abseits des normalen News Alltag.
Kanns verstehen, das sowas kommen musste. Ein wenig Abwechslung in der Arbeitsmonotonie muss auch mal sein. 

Jetzt mal im Ernst, schnüffelt nie wieder in RRs Büro, wenn der einen durchzieht! Das tut euch nicht gut! (Nix gegen dich, Rainer  )


----------



## Enisra (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

ach
hackt doch nicht auf den Armen Flamern rum
seid doch rücksichtig, es ist schwer so ganz ohne Humor durchs Leben zu laufen
deren Zukunft als alte grantelde Rentner ist ja auch nicht schön

aber es war ja klar das die News nicht echt sein kann
sowas wirft Blizzard ja nicht einfach so auf den Markt, da wird erstmal Wochenlang vorher Hinweise eingebracht, was für´n Kracher die bei der WWI oder der Blizzcon zünden werden
zumal ein WoW 2 sich wirklich noch auf Skizzenbuch, wenn überhaupt, beschränken

naja, aber bin mal gespannt ob zur nächsten WWI die das nächste MMO ankündigen


----------



## marcikun (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Im ersten Moment war ich geschockt. WoW 2? Wie jetzt? (nach den ganzen Todesrittermeldungen vom heutigen Tage kein Wunder - war das wirklich Absicht?)

Dann wurde ich ge Rick Rolled.. und bin jetzt, nachdem ich hier einige Kommentare gelesen habe noch geschockter als vorher.

So ein Schachsinn sich darüber zu beschweren. ("Fake Meldung", "Userverarsche", "Ich melde euch bei Akte XY ungelöst!") 

Die haben heute einfach n lustigen Tag gehabt in der PC GAMES Redaktion. Und wir durften alle mal lachen.  

HaHa! (nein, das ist keine Ironie sondern ernst gemeint)

Und jetzt ist gut Kinners, macht Feierabend und grinst beim Abendbrot noch drüber. 

*sing* Never gonna give you up.. 

blöder Ohrwurm..

Edit: Und um mal auf das Thema zurück zu kommen.

Mir persönlich bringt eurer Newsletter leider nix, da ich eure Seite mehrmals am Tag besuche und mein E-Mail-Postkasten nur einmal die Woche leere. *grins* Von daher bleib ich bei alt bewehrtem. pcgames.de


----------



## Titato (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Spaß hin oder her... wie wollt ihr den rüberkommen PC Games?

Ich seh schon ne fette Überschrift auf Stern.de: "Terroranschlag auf Papst - ne war nurn scherz :>"

...


----------



## shimmyrot (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Mathisl am 13.01.2009 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Von Nieveau keine Spur


eben; paßt euch doch mahl unserem neaivu an!



			
				Boesor am 13.01.2009 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Erstaunlich, wie "depressiv" viele hier rüberkommen.
> Hat euch diese meldung und die damit "gestohlene" Lebenszeit von ca. 6 sek wirklich so sehr geärgert?
> Seit wann sind wir solch eine steife Community?


Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass es solche "falschen" Überschriften schon einmal gab. Nur zu einem anderen Thema und da ist niemand auf die Barrikaden gegangen. Mit WoW treibt man eben keine Scherze


----------



## wollen (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 13.01.2009 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 13.01.2009 16:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neue Charaktere?

In Diablo 2 wurden auch nich unendlich viele AddOns nachgereicht und irgendwann mit lvl 280 wird WoW bestimmt nicht mehr balancbar und auch nicht mehr tragbar (es ist ein unterschied ob ein Server die Maps von 3 AddOns bearbeiten muss oder von 12 Oo).


----------



## Graugon (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Ich muss zugeben dass ich vorhin auch ausgerastet bin:
1. WoW 2 kommt , da war ich gleich auf 180
2. hab mir die sinnlose Werbung zum Newsletter duchlesen müssen , das hat mich dann auf 360 gebracht...

Aber mittlerweile lache ich mich über mich selbst und die anderen Flamer hier schlapp!


----------



## thor2101 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

ich finde das geil! Weiter so PC Games! Ich steh auf solche Gurilia-Taktik! Das hat Schmackes! Hab auch gleich Newsletter abonniert! Wurde auch Zeit!!


----------



## Stiller_Meister (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

PCG got me!

Never gonne give u up......


----------



## trippleyyy (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

son ne shice -.-


----------



## Cornholio04 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				marcikun am 13.01.2009 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Im ersten Moment war ich geschockt. WoW 2? Wie jetzt? (nach den ganzen Todesrittermeldungen vom heutigen Tage kein Wunder - war das wirklich Absicht?)
> 
> Dann wurde ich ge Rick Rolled.. und bin jetzt, nachdem ich hier einige Kommentare gelesen habe noch geschockter als vorher.
> 
> ...



Mich hats  auch sowas von den Socken gehauen so total Blizz-untypisch sowas einfach raus zu hauen. Aber okay war nur Spaß! 

Und bin voll deiner Meinung, versteh nicht wie man sich so aufregen kann. Is halt mal ein Eyecatcher - hat auf jeden Fall funktioniert     schön wärs trotzdem gewesen... mal wieder mit allen von vorne an zu fangen und vielleicht wieder ne nettere Community auf zu bauen. Ach der Tag kommt bestimmt   

Is übrigens echt ein verdammter Ohrwurm, PLayground^^ aber der Typ is sooowas von 80er! Erinnert mich an die schlimmsten Kleidungsdebakel meines Lebens


----------



## Cornholio04 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Mal kurz ne Frage zum Thema, hab gelesen, daß Blizz an nem MMO arbeitet - is das wahr, also sicher bestätigt?


----------



## excitusz (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Oh man, ich bin ja seid 14 Monaten WoW Clean ( 6 versuch hat geklapppt ( 355played time ca)

Aber als ich die News gelesen habe, war mein erster Gedanke * Urlaub nehmen*



Danke PCgames, nun weis ich das ich doch noch nicht clean bin


----------



## Shallile (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Cornholio04 am 13.01.2009 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal kurz ne Frage zum Thema, hab gelesen, daß Blizz an nem MMO arbeitet - is das wahr, also sicher bestätigt?


Blizzard arbeitet an einem Next-Gen MMO. Das haben sie bestätigt und auch, dass es nicht WoW2 sein wird. Weitere Details sind aber nicht bekannt.


----------



## Occulator (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

[ironie]Oh wie lustig[/ironie]


----------



## bockwurst90 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ThomasWeiß am 13.01.2009 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich finde diese Aktion ziemlich armselig für eine Zeitschrift, die sich Seriösität auf die Fahne schreiben will. Aus diesem Grunde werde ich mein Abo, das ich nicht habe, weil ich hier angestellt bin, also - um zum Punkt zu kommen: Ich würde es kündigen, hätte ich eines. Hab die PC Games ja sowieso seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gekauft! Vor zehn Jahren zuletzt, einge Wochen vor der Abiturprüfung. Apropos gekauft: Darin sind ohnehin alle Artikel gekauft. Man erinnere sich an die Wertung zu Syberia! Hat wohl ein Publisher zu wenig Geld gezahlt!
> 
> *Geschrieben, um einigen Usern die Arbeit abzunehmen.



 tut mir leid...ich lach mich schlapp.haha
der sinn für ironie ist schon eine gute tugend


----------



## Graugon (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				excitusz am 13.01.2009 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh man, ich bin ja seid 14 Monaten WoW Clean ( 6 versuch hat geklapppt ( 355played time ca)
> 
> Aber als ich die News gelesen habe, war mein erster Gedanke * Urlaub nehmen*
> 
> ...



90% aller WoW Spieler die sich für süchtig halten, haben nur zu wenig Kontakt mit Familie und Freunde (laut der Studie einer holländischen Universität)... Du gehörst sicher nicht dazu.


----------



## Deathknight888 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

also WOW 2 kann mir mal direkt wegbleiben  
mir wäre eine Anküdigung von Warcraft 4 lieber


----------



## Enisra (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				wollen am 13.01.2009 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Neue Charaktere?
> 
> In Diablo 2 wurden auch nich unendlich viele AddOns nachgereicht und irgendwann mit lvl 280 wird WoW bestimmt nicht mehr balancbar und auch nicht mehr tragbar (es ist ein unterschied ob ein Server die Maps von 3 AddOns bearbeiten muss oder von 12 Oo).



nur so
jeder Kontinent + die Instanzen haben je mindesten einen Server
so werden einfach an die Realms nur neue drangehängt
außerdem ist Diablo ein schlechter Vergleich, denn das Battlenet dafür ist kostenfrei
für WoW fallen jeden Monat schön konstant Gebühren an

Und an Everquest kann man auch sehn, wie lange und wie viele Addons es möglich ist rauszubringen


----------



## Abbadon (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

@PC Games

Schähmt euch!! Hab fast voll den Herzinfakt gemacht!!! Gut das es nur Ironie war.

P.S.: ein Warcraft 4 wäre mir auch lieber


----------



## mrock2009 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

..gääähn...

so überflüssig wie mein Kommentar.


----------



## kavoven (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Alter Scholli... DAS WAR GEMEIN!

Aber sowas von! *Atmung wieder runter fahr*


----------



## excitusz (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Graugon am 13.01.2009 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> excitusz am 13.01.2009 18:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann nicht sein, ich hatte 7 Raidtage die Woche mit meiner Gilde, ich war bei 4 Tagen fest dabei + nebenbei nocj gezoggt, das sollte wohl reichen mit dem Kontakt


----------



## golani79 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

lol

Als ich die News gelesen hab, dachte ich, April ist doch noch gar nicht - hab aber schon damit gerechnet, dass es ne Fake-News ist.

Einige Kommentare zu der "News" sind aber mal göttlich - kommt doch mal ein wenig runter und nehmt den Stock aus dem ...


----------



## Silverpalm (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

ALTAAAAAAAAAAAA! 
Dass war eine sau miese aktion!!!!!!
Ich hatte schon gedacht, ich könnte meinem HAss gegen das WoW franchise wiedereinmal herauslassen!!!
So muss ich jetzt gegen die PcGAmes redaktion flamen!!!!
Sauerei sowas HAHAHAHAHA
Sowas macht ihr doch nur wenn April is!!!


----------



## Eniman (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Nur um den eigenen Newsletter zu pushen, sollte man keine Leser verarschen.


----------



## kavoven (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Les mir grad die Kommentare durch... hart, wie hier einige Leute ausrasten. Hoffentlich sieht das keiner von den Killerspiel Leuten... Bei einigen Sätzen würde ich die Leute lieber direkt in die Anstalt verfrachten, wie dir hier losgehen... Unglaublich. Wie heißt der Spruch einer gewissen Getränkemarke nicht doch? Get real...

Sehr lustige Sache PCG, bin selber voll erwischt worden


----------



## Heushreck (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Rick Astley - es hat Jahre gedauert, bis ich diesen Namen endlich vergessen hatte! 
Und nun kommt wieder ein Kamel und frißt das schön darüber gewachsene Gras runter  - na was solls - hack ich halt Holz!


----------



## Periculum1234 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

PC-Games ... Ihr werdet immer lächerlicher!
Das ist PCA Niveau und auch für nicht WoW Spieler einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## Cornholio04 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				one88 am 13.01.2009 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Das senkt das Niveau der PCGAMES-News erneut. Ich gratuliere! So langsam war's das für mich auf dieser Seite...




Oh bitte tu uns allen einen Gefallen und geh schnell! Warum denn langsam, bremst deine Humorlosigkeit? Und nimm doch gleich deine ganzen Flame-kiddy-Kumpels mit.  

Was is nur aus dem Internet geworden? WEB 2.0 war der Anfang vom Ende des Niveaus im Netz. Sehr schade!


----------



## Kissaki0 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

omg...
ihr stinkt (Versteht das als konstruktive Kritik, sowas gehört sich für Presse die seriös sein möchte einfach nicht.).


----------



## Microwave (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 13.01.2009 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Blizzard arbeitet übrigens wirklich schon an einem neuen MMO, aber es steht schon fest, dass es kein WoW 2 werden wird, sondern etwas anderes. Was, ist aber noch nicht bekannt.


starcraft?

topic:
da hats wohl jemand nicht ausgehalten bis april


----------



## AKW-VIP3R (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Sei froh. Bei Gamestar ist es noch schlimmer. Ich vermeide schon Blizzstar wo es nur geht weil da wirklich täglich irgent welche blöden World of... News kommen und wenn es nur eine neue Augenfarbe ist.


----------



## TheChicky (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				AKW-VIP3R am 13.01.2009 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Sei froh. Bei Gamestar ist es noch schlimmer. Ich vermeide schon Blizzstar wo es nur geht weil da wirklich täglich irgent welche blöden World of... News kommen und wenn es nur eine neue Augenfarbe ist.



Echt? Ich wusste gar nicht, dass man dort oder sonstwo gezwungen wird, sich die News, die einen nicht intressieren, anzuklicken und durchzulesen!


----------



## Alf1507 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Die Tricks der Redaktion, um Klicks zu erhaschen, werden wirklich immer dreister!


----------



## Shizzla (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Jo hab ich mit gerechnet...aber "Einstellung von Duke Nukem Forever" ???? Macht kein scheiß, ist doch hoffentlich nur'n Scherz.


----------



## agvoter (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Schämt euch, das ist ja mal so was von niveaulos......ihr habt gerade sämtliche deutsche WOW - Spieler aufs Größte enttäuscht. Da werden die ersten Drohbriefe nicht lange auf sich warten lassen....  

Nein, im Ernst, ich verstehe echt nicht, wieso sich manche Leute hier so aufregen. Es ist doch nur ein Scherz. Und wer ihr schreibt, wie dumm und verblödet diese News sein, der sollte sich mal an die eigene Nase packen ,wenn er ernsthaft glaubt, dass Blizzard einfach mal so an einem ganz normalen Dienstag WOW 2 ankündigt.


----------



## henric (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Wie wärs mal mit dieser News:

Verkaufszahlen der PC-Games um 90% eingebrochen. Der Verlag steht kurz vor der Pleite. Bis auf 2 Redakteure werden alle entlassen.


----------



## MattRoxx (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*

Super, nochmehr spam und Werbung habe ich gebraucht!
Appro Spam, könntet ihr wieder vernünftige Leserbriefe in euren Printmagazin packen?
Dieser Rossi geht mir nur noch auf den Sack!

Ihr werdet der PC Action immer ähnlicher, ein falscher Schritt wie ich meine.


----------



## kRaNkEsKiNd (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*

hehe witzige News  

@ Rest: Seid mal nicht so ernst, Kinder - 
ist ja fast so, als würdet Ihr eure Lebenszeit sonst sinnvoller verschwenden als mit den 30 Sekunden zum lesen der News - oder den 5 Minuten zu schreiben des Kommentars - ÄHÄ?

na ja - klar!


----------



## Microwave (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*

Das ist ja unerhört!
Da maßt sich diese Redaktion doch an Schabernack mit mir zu treiben!

Ich reiche hiermit Beschwerde ein, und fordere das sich diese Seite samt Zeitschrift sofortig auflöst und das Redaktionsgebäude umgehend in die Luft gesprengt wird. 
Das sollte mein hitziges Gemüt wieder kühlen.


----------



## halip (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*

Die von Blizard sollten sich ma lieber um Starcraft2 und Diablo3 kümmern das sie diese Spiele endlich ma auf den Markt bringen, nach ewigen Verschiebungen und Absagen wird das auch langsam ma zeit und nich schon wieder mit anderen Titeln rummunkeln und ankündigen.


----------



## BOGI (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*

Die News wäre ja echt geil gewesen - aber man könnte doch glauben es wäre heute der 1. April *sfg*. Naja zu dem Beitrag von "MattRoxx" kann ich nur zustimmen. Ihr verliert an Qualität: die Rossi-Videos sind wirklich lächerlich dämlich! Da war der Reporter wirklich geil! Vergleicht mal die Videogestaltung z.B von Gamepro!


----------



## RTS (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*

Guter Einfall ^^ alleine schon wegen den Kommentaren ist die News geil


----------



## s04mon (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*



			
				Microwave am 13.01.2009 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja unerhört!
> Da maßt sich diese Redaktion doch an Schabernack mit mir zu treiben!
> 
> Ich reiche hiermit Beschwerde ein, und fordere das sich diese Seite samt Zeitschrift sofortig auflöst und das Redaktionsgebäude umgehend in die Luft gesprengt wird.
> Das sollte mein hitziges Gemüt wieder kühlen.




was bis du denn für einer?


----------



## TheMadman (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*

Ich wusste, dass diese Meldung nicht wahr sein kann. So größenwahnsinnig sind die Jungs von Blizzard (noch) nicht


----------



## Shinizm (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*

Hauptsache Klicks ....schlecht PCG....


----------



## fiumpf (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*



			
				Shinizm am 13.01.2009 21:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Hauptsache Klicks ....schlecht PCG....


Es ist die Werbung für einen Newsletter, und Werbesprüche müssen einschlagen. Der hat ja wohl eingeschlagen, also war er gut. Es gibt keine schlechte Propaganda....


----------



## Joox (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*



			
				Shinizm am 13.01.2009 21:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Hauptsache Klicks ....schlecht PCG....



Ja, absolut reißerisch, sowas kenn ich sonst nur von der BILD...
schade das PCG das macht, hat etwas mein bild von euch erschüttert.

Dachte immer seriösen Seiten, wie eben die PCG, sind dafür da, durch die ganzen Fake-Meldungen wenigstens einen vernünfitigen Anhaltspunkt zu haben, aber nein hier wird auch nur die Suppe der Gerüchteküche weiter geköchelt... Es gibt sicher einige die, die Meldung rumschicken ohne sich den Inhalt durchzulesen und schreiben im www nur, PC Games postet: Billzard kündigt WoW2 an... 

Hoffe ihr lernt auch darauß hat ja schon reichlich Kritik gegeben, denke nicht dass dieses Magazin es nötig hat, so auf einen neuen Newsletter hinzuweisen.


----------



## Alf1507 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*



			
				Joox am 13.01.2009 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe ihr lernt auch darauß hat ja schon reichlich Kritik gegeben, denke nicht dass dieses Magazin es nötig hat, so auf einen neuen Newsletter hinzuweisen.


Scheinbar doch haben sie es wohl doch nötig. Anders lässt sich diese (absichtlich irreführende) Überschrift nicht erklären.


----------



## trottel07 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Alf1507 am 13.01.2009 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tricks der Redaktion, um Klicks zu erhaschen, werden wirklich immer dreister!


...    Manche Leute verstehen einfach keinen Spaß...


----------



## santaclaus333 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*



			
				Microwave am 13.01.2009 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja unerhört!
> Da maßt sich diese Redaktion doch an Schabernack mit mir zu treiben!
> 
> Ich reiche hiermit Beschwerde ein, und fordere das sich diese Seite samt Zeitschrift sofortig auflöst und das Redaktionsgebäude umgehend in die Luft gesprengt wird.
> Das sollte mein hitziges Gemüt wieder kühlen.


Yeah, dafür


----------



## lenymo (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*

Ich habe extra meinen sehr gut bezahlen Job als KlofrauMANN gekündigt um genug Zeit für WoW2 zu haben und nun sowas. Ich werde mich jetzt aus dem Fenster meiner Kellerwohnung stürzen!


----------



## D2AN-Tidus (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*

....    meh  --.--"  wie fies . . . .


----------



## sandman2003 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*



			
				D2AN-Tidus am 13.01.2009 23:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ....    meh  --.--"  wie fies . . . .




lustig schon^^ weil wow für mich suckt und keine logische daseinsberechtigung hat HAHAHAHA^^


nein aber dann werbung da reinzumachen... lol^^


----------



## D2AN-Tidus (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*

ich fand die tatsache das es so ne verarsche is nich nett ..  . .. wenn jetzt kommt..  .diablo 3 doch wieder platt gemacht . .blizzard verkauft studio  o.O"  was soll ich jetzt davon halten? q.q"

geh ich halt zu computer bild  ..  . .    :3


----------



## Van83 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*

gott sei dank.. nur ne verarsche


----------



## spiderschwein (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*

omg... ich bin drauf reingefallen... ihr säcke


----------



## hemmoleg (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*

oh man pc games muss es ja ganz schön nötig haben, wenn sie auf dies art werbung für ihren newsletter machen!


----------



## FlyingDutch (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*



			
				hemmoleg am 13.01.2009 23:58 schrieb:
			
		

> oh man pc games muss es ja ganz schön nötig haben, wenn sie auf dies art werbung für ihren newsletter machen!




Ich persönlich finds mal reichlich frech. Ich komme über iGoogle hierher, und da sieht man nur die Überschriften. Echt frech so Clicks zu ergaunern


----------



## savagemartin (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*

Armutszeugnis.

Und ich hatte die irrsinnige Annahme das Pcgames/hardware/weissdergeier mehr Niveau als Bildzeitungs-Gamestar hat.


----------



## tonicer (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*

hehe guter trick ^^
der anzahl der comments nach sind viele drauf reingefallen.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*

Ich möchte mich den zahlreichen Kritikern anschließen.

PCGames, das war schwach, vollkommen unlustig.
Eine seriöse Fachzeitschrift für Computerspiele sollte sich niemals auf ein derart billiges Niveau hinab begeben!
Eigentlich könnt ihr froh sein, wenn ihr von Activision/Blizzard nicht verklagt werdet, wenn ihr derartige Presse-Enten lanciert.
Ja, es wurden schon Gerichtsverfahren aus weit geringerem Anlass angestrengt.

Ich bin persönlich jedenfalls schwer enttäuscht von Euch!
Wo kommen wir denn da hin, wenn -gerade in Deutschland- Witze zu so einem ernsten Sujet gerissen werden???



Spoiler



...ich schätze mal, die Intelligenten kapieren, was Sache ist. Ich spar' mir einfach mal die Smilies.*g*


----------



## ribald (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*

naja pcg jetzt endgültig aus den lesenzeichen gelöscht gz .......


----------



## SoSchautsAus (14. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				trottel07 am 13.01.2009 22:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Alf1507 am 13.01.2009 19:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn es doch nur Spass wäre. Leider bleibt mir das Lachen im Halse stecken, wenn ich ganz genau weiss was die wahre Intention hinter einer solchen Aktion ist: Es ist nur wieder eine ganz billige Masche um Klicks zu ergattern und nebenbei auch noch Werbung für den eigenen Newsletter zu machen. That's it. 

SSA


----------



## invo (14. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!! 

mehr kann man zu DER "news" nicht sagen ...


----------



## Gerrit79 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Ein Fragezeichen am Ende der News Headline wäre echt besser gewesen. Viele hätten es auch dann noch angeklickt. So ists schon recht dreist und nur am 1.April vertretbar.


----------



## RomanGV1 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

OMFG  
WAS NE SAUEREI!!  
Als ich das banner gesehen hab.  
Hab ich mich gefreut ohne ende.  

Das ist nicht witzig.  
Was ein dreister kranker scheiss..


----------



## Graugon (14. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RomanGV1 am 14.01.2009 02:14 schrieb:
			
		

> OMFG
> WAS NE SAUEREI!!
> Als ich das banner gesehen hab.
> Hab ich mich gefreut ohne ende.
> ...



In diesem Sinne fordere, ich im Namen aller PcGames Leser, den Kopf mindestens eines PcGames Redakteurs. Wessen Kopf ist zweitrangig, Hauptsache die AKtion wird mit einer Bildergallerie und einem Video für die Öffentlichkeit dokumentiert.


----------



## MattRoxx (14. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Graugon am 14.01.2009 02:34 schrieb:
			
		

> In diesem Sinne fordere, ich im Namen aller PcGames Leser, den Kopf mindestens eines PcGames Redakteurs. Wessen Kopf ist zweitrangig, Hauptsache die AKtion wird mit einer Bildergallerie und einem Video für die Öffentlichkeit dokumentiert.


Ich will Rossis Kopf, sein Leserbriefbereich ist nur noch Spam und niveaulos!

Dieser Newsletter ist nur Werbung und Stimmungsmache (hypen)
Ohne solche News würder keiner mehr an Duke Nukem denken.
Auch diese ganzen AoC News, was kostet es überhaupt wenn ich hier mein Produkt hypen möchte?

Was passiert überhaupt, wenn ich 200 Leute finde, die in den Newskommentaren schreiben das Spiel XY scheiße ist? Ist ja kein Problem durch Bloger usw.

Es wird immer schwieriger wertvolle Information im Netz zu finden.
Als erste Informationsquelle schadet ihr euch nur selber PcGames!

Kaufen tue ich mir nur noch die GameStar, da ich nicht auf Zeitschriften ala ComputerBild, Pc Action oder Pc Games steh.
Da die GameStar auch gute Berichte über DRM und Entwickler Interviews bietet und mehr ein Spieler und weniger ein Verkaufs-/Werbemagazin ist.

Pc Games, werdet wieder ein Magazin für Spieler und nicht für Publisherfirmen!

Kennt jemand noch die Gute Alte ASM? Aktueller Software Markt?

Das waren noch heile Zeiten. *Kopf schüttel


----------



## Hasselrot (14. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Sorry Leute, aber DIESE Aktion hat nun endgültig den Vogel abgeschossen! *zwtischer* *peng* *flatsch* Das arme Ding...  
Ich werd das sofort der PETA melden!

Aber mal im Ernst. Was fällt euch eigentlich ein mich zu rickrollen!?  
Zudem: Wisst ihr eigentlich wieviel CO2 dieses rickgerolle verschwendet? Mail an Greenpeace ist auch raus!

Muahahaha, ich kann mir sogar vorstellen, dass die meisten User hier gerade deswegen sauer sind.

-->
-grummel
-Schatz, was hast du denn?
-grummel
-Ist irgendwas schlimmes passiert?
-grummel, ich wurde heute...*tieflufthol* GERICKROLLED!!! *megagrummel*   
-oh schatz, das tut mir so leid... ich bin fassungslos


----------



## saubermann666 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MattRoxx am 14.01.2009 03:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Graugon am 14.01.2009 02:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RR ist super...   Da z.Z. ohnehin nur selten News erscheinen, die mich wirklich interessieren, freuts mich um so mehr das mal was dabei ist, worüber ich meist lachen kann.

Diese News war super, hab schon durch die Wohnung voller, nunja, - freude sieht anders aus, zu meiner Freundin gebrüllt das mein, nennen wir es einfach mal "Lieblingsspiel", nen Nachfolger spendiert bekommt.

Wobei das beste an der News diese vielen, vielen priceless Kommentare sind, echt . Allein deswegen liebe ich WoW-Fans, die regen sich teilweise noch schlimmer auf als die aggresiven Killerspielspieler


----------



## Atropa (14. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 14.01.2009 00:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es doch nur Spass wäre. Leider bleibt mir das Lachen im Halse stecken, wenn ich ganz genau weiss was die wahre Intention hinter einer solchen Aktion ist: Es ist nur wieder eine ganz billige Masche um Klicks zu ergattern und nebenbei auch noch Werbung für den eigenen Newsletter zu machen. That's it.
> 
> SSA



So ist es, nichts gegen Humor, aber das ist mal wieder genau das Niveau, was man hier in den letzten Monaten beobachten kann, PCG als Newsporetal kann man schlicht vergessen, eigentlich schade.

Wie hat es eX in einem anderen Thread schön geschrieben:



			
				eX2tremiousU am 13.01.2009 10:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein nüchtern sachliches und ausführliches Informationsangebot bezogen auf die Newsmeldungen wäre bei PCG.de echt mal eine sinnige Neuerung. Stattdessen bekommt man schon seit einigen Monaten Meldungen mit dümmlichen Überschriften, mangelnden Hintergrundinformationen, schlicht falschen Inhalten (Verkaufszahlen) und schnippischen persönlichen "Anmerkungen" (- willkommen im Casual-Paradies... ) die absolut NICHTS in einem sachlichen, seriösen und informativen Nachrichtenbeitrag verloren haben.


----------



## lamuff (14. Januar 2009)

*Ihr tut mir leid*

Dieses ganze rumgeheule von den trotteligen usern hier is echt kaum zum aushalten...

Absolut kein Sinn für Humor... Und gleich dieses stupide Gelaber von Niveauverfall...bla,bla,bla... Es ist doch viel interessanter, wenn auch mal kleine Späße eingebaut werden, als wenn man immer nur sterile, sachliche und witzlose News lesen muss.

Alle User, die wegen diesem Scherz PCG nich mehr lesen, nutzen oder was weiß ich was... DANKE... so Vollhonks wie euch braucht kein Mensch.

Zumal es ja auch nicht so ist, dass pausenlos solche Scherze kommen... Manche von euch meinen sich zu erinnern, dass irgendwann schonmal so ein ähnlicher Scherz gemacht wurde...  NA  UND ???   

@PCG: ich fand den Scherz gut   

Es ist wirklich erstaunlich, dass es immer wieder welche gibt, die an allem was auszusetzen haben... Es ist doch völlig egal welche News man sich hier durchliest immer gibt es welche, die am rumflennen sind... 

  für PCG dass man etwas unterhalten wird
  an die, die den Spaß auch als Spaß verstehen
   und ein Taschentuch an die, die griesgrämige Meckerköpfe sind...

Prost...


----------



## pEarL-T (14. Januar 2009)

*Ihr tut mir leid*

Wow allein die Tatsache dass sowas eine Kommentarflut von 140 Stück hinter sich herzieht find ich witzig


----------



## BigDick-McCain (14. Januar 2009)

*Ihr tut mir leid*

Das passt doch vollkommen zum suboptimalen Niveau der PCG. Wenn man sich wirklich informieren will sollte man keine der unten aufgeführten Seiten als referenz nutzen.

Absolut unterste Schublade und ein ganz schwacher Versuch einen überflüssigen Newsletter anzupreisen. 

Und was soll der Blödsinn mit dem Rick Astley Scheiss?!


----------



## stockduck (14. Januar 2009)

*Ihr tut mir leid*

Ich sehe das ganze so:

- Es geht um WoW. Ich spiele kein WoW, weil ich es einfach nicht mag und deswegen kann ich über diese "News" lachen.

Würde hier aber ein Spiel stehen, auf das ich mich schon lange freue... wenn da z.b. stehen würde "Baldurs Gate 3 wurde angekündigt", und ich klick ganz sehnsüchtig auf die vermeindliche news und sehe dann eine WERBUNG für den newsletter, dann bliebe auch mir das Lachen im Hals stecken.

Unterm strich gesehen- komplett unnötig


----------



## hanger (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*

"Hey PCG, Blizzard kündigt intern schon WoW 3 an, bloß bekommt ihr davon nix mit."

Grund mir keine PCG mehr zu kaufen, nehmen ihre Leser eh nicht für voll, sonst würden sie so nen Scheiss net schreiben.


----------



## Manillaroad (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*

Kinder... Mal ganz im Ernst, wie kann man sich denn dermassen über diese "News" aufregen? Wenn ich immer ausnahmslos trocken recherchierte/präsentierte Nachrichten und Beiträge lesen wollte, hielte ich mich an diverse Börsenmagazine etc. Ich musste jedenfalls nur schmunzeln, als ich den Beitrag gelesen habe. Laut lachen konnte ich dann beim Überfliegen diverser Kommentare! Wer nur halbwegs mündig (also mit gesundem und reflektierendem Menschenverstand) sowie aufmerksam die Spielebranche verfolgt hat, musste ja wohl wissen, dass Blizzard mit Sicherheit kein WoW2 angekündigt hat, und das, OHNE den Beitrag anklicken zu müssen. Das der Spass der PCGames tatsächlich nur als überaus gelungen bezeichnet werden kann, beweist ja die Unzahl an Kommentaren!
Wir befinden uns hier immerhin auf der Seite eines Mediums, welches sich mit FREIZEITgestaltung beschäftigt, da wird ein wenig Spass erlaubt sein. Also sollten sich diverse Leute lieber über wirklich wichtige Dinge  echauffieren. 'nuff said...


----------



## hiro-protagonist (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ihr tut mir leid*



			
				lamuff am 14.01.2009 08:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses ganze rumgeheule von den trotteligen usern hier is echt kaum zum aushalten...
> 
> Absolut kein Sinn für Humor... Und gleich dieses stupide Gelaber von Niveauverfall...bla,bla,bla... Es ist doch viel interessanter, wenn auch mal kleine Späße eingebaut werden, als wenn man immer nur sterile, sachliche und witzlose News lesen muss.
> 
> Alle User, die wegen diesem Scherz PCG nich mehr lesen, nutzen oder was weiß ich was... DANKE... so Vollhonks wie euch braucht kein Mensch.



Leider sind es nur leere versprechen dieser wütenden Mobs (Meine damit die Personen mit Fackel und Forke). Es wird immer gejammert und wild gedroht, wen oder was sie verlassen und verdammen! Aber es bleibt bei verbalen Gebrabbel. Jammern ist sozusagen so etwas wie Volkssport geworden. Man muss solche Posts in Foren, Chats und Blogs einfach ignorieren!  Auf keinen Fall direkt auf einzelne Beiträge Antworten oder im Allgemeinen drauf Antworten.  

Finde die News übrigens auch sehr amüsant! Es gibt sicherlich schon interne Wetten auf die Anzahl der Neuanmeldungen und Beiträge.


----------



## Stepp-Hahn (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ihr tut mir leid*

also ganz ehrlich: ich muss auch sagen, dass dies unterste Schublade ist. Diese Seite soll doch dazu dienen sich zu informieren udn nich veralbert zu werden. Am 1.April kann man ja mal solche Dinger bringen, da sidn ja Leute shcon vorbereitet aber nicht um einen Newspaper zu verkaufen. Find ich tatsächlich richtig arm. Hier findet man wohl keine seriösen Nachrichten mehr : /


----------



## hTr (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ihr tut mir leid*

Streng genommen hat das PCG-Team alles erreicht, was es ursprünglich wollte. Jede Menge Aufmerksamkeit. Wird sich langfristig allerdings rächen, weil die Qualität der News geht wirklich flöten und irgendwann wandern die Leute ab. Kann gut sein, dass diese News wirklich nur lustig gemeint war, aber es geht eigentlich gar nicht nur um diese hier, sondern um den Zustand im Allgemeinen und da kann man den Leuten auch nicht böse sein, die sich gerade aufregen. Ich kam ursprünglich auf diese Seite, weil sie im Gegensatz zu anderen Spieleseiten immer interesannte News veröffentlichten und  das den ganzen Tag durch. Aber die Entwicklung macht mir zu schaffen, kann diese Top-irgendwas-Nachrichtten nicht mehr sehen. Mag vielleicht den Pöbel anziehen, aber ne danke....

Und übrigens.... WoW2 wirds meiner Meinung nach nie geben. Höchstens in sehr ferner Zukunft mal, um einen Klassiker wiederzubeleben, weil wohl nie ein MMORPG (oder wie heisst das Zeug nochmal ) an die Zahlen von WoW rankommt und sich viele ein Remake oder etwas in der Art wünschen. Aber erstmal wird noch Profit gemacht, mit jährlichen Erweiterungen. Mir solls Recht sein, solange Diablo 3 davon profitiert (finanziell)


----------



## pEarL-T (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*



			
				hanger am 14.01.2009 09:13 schrieb:
			
		

> "Hey PCG, Blizzard kündigt intern schon WoW 3 an, bloß bekommt ihr davon nix mit."
> 
> Grund mir keine PCG mehr zu kaufen, nehmen ihre Leser eh nicht für voll, sonst würden sie so nen Scheiss net schreiben.


Bei dir hat der Humor auch seinen Job gekündigt und wohnt jetz in der Karibik oder?


----------



## SErlenborn (14. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				INU-ID am 13.01.2009 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Na da haben aber einige Leser/WoW-Spieler nen ganz schönen Schreck gekriegt
> 
> Erzählt mal, wie wars? Beim lesen des Topics verschwammen langsam die Buchstaben, der Körper fing an "wie Espenlaub zu zittern"? Die Schließmuskel entspannten/öffneten sich langsam?
> 
> Ich fands witzig.



Wie bei jeder WoW-News wurde reflexartig der mmo-champion.com-Tab aktualisiert und Nachricht als Fake enttarnt, bevor sie angeklickt wurde


----------



## soureal (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*

Damit hat das redaktionelle Niveau dieser Zeitschrift/Internetpräsenz nun seinen Tiefpunkt erreicht. Wenn man mit solchen Mitteln schon Aufmerksamkeit auf sich lenken muss....

Ein Lesezeichen weniger.


----------



## Calyptratus (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*

Oh mann, da hört bei den Wow-Fanboys anscheinend der Humor auf. Ist für manche wohl nicht mehr zu ertragen wenn man mal verarscht wird, dann aber nicht mit dem Schwert zuschlagen kann und sich soooo hilflos fühlt. Welcome to real life.


----------



## Voodoo16de (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*

Ich lese die PC-Games seit ettlichen Jahren (da waren noch Disketten beigelegt!) und war auch schonmal Leser des Monats.
Ich bin auch ein großer Fan der PC-Games. Aber DAS hier geht einfach nicht. Das erste was ich gemacht hab, ist auf das aktuelle Datum zu gucken! 14. Januar! Nicht 1. April! Wie kann man nur so einen Blödsinn schreiben um die Leute für einen lächerlichen Newsletter anzulocken?! 
Insgesamt haben die News auf pcgames.de in letzter Zeit stark an Qualität verloren! Man muss jetzt immer genau zwischen den unwichtigen Zeilen lesen, wo denn was interessantes steht... 
Bitte liebes PC-Games.de Team! Stellt die Qualität wieder her, die diese Seite einmal hatte!!

Gruß
Voodoo


----------



## Spruso (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*



			
				Voodoo16de am 14.01.2009 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte liebes PC-Games.de Team! Stellt die Qualität wieder her, die diese Seite einmal hatte!!



Ich bin wie du, langjähriger Leser der PC-Games und wie man an meinem Registrierdatum sieht, auch schon lange auf dieser Page mit dabei (bin ich eigentlich der Einzige von damals, der noch nicht mindestens eine Raute hat?  ).

Auch wenn hier das einige ganz lustig finden (kann man durchaus), so stelle ich mir doch die Frage, ob sowas an einem nicht-1.April wirklich nötig ist, und das nur, um einen Newsletter unters Volk zu bringen. Die News an sich ist ja schon ein wenig grenzwertig, dass man jetzt aber auch noch einen ganzen Banner oben auf der Page dafür geschaltet hat, finde ich einfach nur ziemlich daneben.

Früher war es so, dass PCA die "lustigen" und PCG die seriösen Redakteure waren. Aber dem ist leider nicht mehr so. Ich vermute stark, dass das mit dieser Zusammenlegung, die vor ein paar Wochen angekündigt wurde, zu tun hat.

Damals hatte man noch hoch und heilig versichert, dass sie (die Zusammenlegung) keinen Einfluss auf die redaktionelle Arbeit und die Qualität der Artikel haben wird. Dem scheint aber leider nicht so zu sein, wie man hier deutlich sieht. Und dass auch noch die Chefredakteurin persönlich das Vorgehen verteidigt, sagt schon einiges aus.

Es kann sein, dass ich einfach zu alt bin für solchen Humor, allerdings habe ich immer gedacht, eine seriöse Newsseite (auch wenn es um Spiele geht), sollte seriös bleiben. Mich würde wunder nehmen was passiert, wenn sich z.B. Heise.de so einen "Spass" erlauben würde.

Schade um die Reputation der PCG und schade auch um das Bild, welches ich von der PCG hatte. Muss ich mich eben auf zweimal PCA einstellen


----------



## Alf1507 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*

Einige Leute hier haben es wohl immer noch nicht kapiert.   
Ich möchte zuerst mal folgendes klarstellen: Nein, ich bin kein WoW-Fanboy. Das Spiel geht mir eigentlich am A**** vorbei. Ich habe diese "News" eigentlich nur aus reiner Neugier angeklickt und dachte mir auch irgendwie gleich das das was nicht stimmen kann.
Es geht mir vor allem darum das hier einfach ein billiger Trick angewendet wurde um möglichst viele Klicks zu ergattern. Was kommt als nächstes? Stellt euch mal vor demnächst erscheint folgende "News": Crytek kündigt Crysis 2 an!
In freudiger Erwartung klickt ihr den Link an und plötzlich merkt ihr das sich dahinter nur irgendeine dämliche Werbung befindet. Na? Würdet ihr das dann immer noch so lustig finden? Ich kann mir jedenfalls sehr gut vorstellen wie dann zahlreiche Crysis-Fans komplett ausrasten würden. 
Es ist absolut nichts gegen einen kleinen Scherz einzuwenden aber auch Humor hat seine grenzen. Diese Grenze wurde hier einfach ganz klar überschritten. Am 1. April wäre ein solcher "Scherz" vielleicht noch vertretbar gewesen. So wie es allerdings jetzt gelaufen ist finde ich das ganze einfach nur armselig - unterste Schublade. Ich bin absolut kein humorloser Mensch und ich lache wirklich gerne. So eine billige Verarsche hat für mich allerdings *gar nichts* mehr mit Humor zu tun.


----------



## Manillaroad (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*

Naja, also ich als erwachsener Mensch kann durchaus damit leben, auch mal mit Dingen veralbert zu werden, welche manch anderer vielleicht als "grenzwertug" empfindet. Man sollte hier aber doch bitte abwägen, um was genau sich dieser Spass eigentlich gedreht hat! Und das ist absolut nichts existenzielles! Nix! Wäre dieser Spass aus zum Beispiel irgendeiner ethischen Sicht wenig vertretbar, hätte auch ich ein Problem damit! Aber HALLO: Es handelt sich hier lediglich um eine Headline, welche auch noch innerhalb des Artikels mit Augenzwinkern vorgetragen wurde. Wie man sich dermassen daran aufhängen kann, ist mir persönlich in meinem Alter nicht mehr ersichtlich und nachvollziehbar. Selbst wenn man enttäuscht lesen muss, dass der Artikel in seiner Konzeptionierung nur darauf abzielte, geklickt zu werden, kann doch niemand ernsthaft dieses als repräsentativ für die Qualität eines Online-/Printmediums erachten. Himmel, es war doch nur ein Spass! Soll PCGames sich jetzt etwa dafür entschuldigen, dass diverse Leute bis auf den Tag des ersten Aprils keinen Humor haben?


----------



## Lyrell (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*

Oh jeee! Also ich lese mir mal nicht die über 150 Comments durch, aber der Grundtenor ist ja augenscheinlich, dass PCG nun der Teufel in (Firmen-)Person ist. Ihr armen Wesen...


----------



## masterofcars (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*



			
				Spruso am 14.01.2009 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Voodoo16de am 14.01.2009 11:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Teslatier (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*

Warum sollte Blizzard WoW 2 nicht auf der BlizzCon ankündigen?


----------



## tadL (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Blizzard kündigt World of Warcraft 2 an!*

wie schlecht...


----------



## Atropa (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ihr tut mir leid*



			
				lamuff am 14.01.2009 08:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses ganze rumgeheule von den trotteligen usern hier is echt kaum zum aushalten...



Würdest du verstehen, warum man hier solche "News" verfasst, dann würdest du nicht so etwas schreiben.
Hier geht es nicht darum die User zu unterhalten, hier geht es einfach nur darum, dass man möglichst viele klicks generieren möchte.

Es geht nicht um Humor in den News, es geht lediglich darum wie das Ganze geschieht...


----------



## Alf1507 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ihr tut mir leid*



			
				Atropa am 14.01.2009 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht nicht um Humor in den News, es geht lediglich darum wie das Ganze geschieht...


Ganz genau! Leider scheint das aber nicht jeder zu kapieren. Mal etwas nachzudenken ist bei manchen Leuten wohl einfach zu viel verlangt.


----------



## Ardeshir (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ihr tut mir leid*

Einfach schlecht. Errinert mich an das Niveau von einem Tagesblatt mit  4 Buchstaben!!!


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ihr tut mir leid*

Was mir in letzter Zeit auffällt ist irgendwie, dass die PCGames einen auf PC Action Humor macht. Nein, ich habe nichts gegen die PC Action, nur sollte doch jede Zeitschrift ihren eigenen Stil bewahren. So wenig wie es passen würde, dass in der PC Action plötzlich "hochgestochen" geschrieben werden würde, so wenig passt es aber auch, wenn die PC Games jetzt einen auf PC Action macht. Das ist einfach total unpassend!

Oder hat das jetzt schon mit dieser Games Group zu tun, dass man eh alles in einen Topf wirft? Mir würde das nicht gefallen.


----------



## TheChicky (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ihr tut mir leid*



			
				Atropa am 14.01.2009 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> lamuff am 14.01.2009 08:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So ist es. Diese News ist nicht witzig oder gar originell sondern einzig dazu da, Klicks zu bekommen. 

Das dumme ist, bei solchen Aktionen kann der Schuss nach hinten losgehn und sich verschaukelt vorkommende Besucher die Seite gar nicht mehr ernstnehmen und stattdessen auf seriöse Seiten abwandern, die derartiges nicht nötig haben.


----------



## Boesor (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ihr tut mir leid*



			
				Atropa am 14.01.2009 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> lamuff am 14.01.2009 08:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich möchte mal bezweifeln, dass es hier um Klicks (im Sinne vom Pageimpressions) ging, hier (in diesem speziellen Fall) ging es wohl um Eigenwerbung für den newsletter.

Aber die Tatsache, dass da so eine Riesendebatte drum entsteht zeigt zumindest, dass das "Fass" schon ziemlich voll ist, da scheint ein kleiner Tropfen zu genügen, um es zum überlaufen zu bringen.


----------



## Alf1507 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ihr tut mir leid*



			
				Boesor am 14.01.2009 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte mal bezweifeln, dass es hier um Klicks (im Sinne vom Pageimpressions) ging, hier (in diesem speziellen Fall) ging es wohl um Eigenwerbung für den newsletter.


Das ändert trotzdem nichts an den Tatsachen.



			
				Boesor am 14.01.2009 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Tatsache, dass da so eine Riesendebatte drum entsteht zeigt zumindest, dass das "Fass" schon ziemlich voll ist, da scheint ein kleiner Tropfen zu genügen, um es zum überlaufen zu bringen.


So ist es und ich bin schon gespannt wann dieser kleine Tropfen kommt.


----------



## Flo66R6 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Graugon am 14.01.2009 02:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt jemand noch die Gute Alte ASM? Aktueller Software Markt?
> 
> Das waren noch heile Zeiten. *Kopf schüttel



Habe gerade am Sonntag meine letzten ASM Ausgaben die ich noch besessen habe in den Papiermüll geschmissen. Aber nur, weil ich wasser im Keller hatte und die Zeitungen völlig durchnässt waren   

Damals war der Spielemarkt noch nicht diese Wirtschafts- und Geldmaschine wie heute und die Zeitschriften wurden wohl nicht so extrem über Werbung finaziert wie das heute der Fall ist (das nehme ich zumindest mal an). ASM war schon super, C64 war damals auch eine Pflichtlektüre.

Aber welche PC Spiele Zeitschrift alternativen gibt es heutzutage denn schon groß?

Übrigens ist MIR persönlich das mit dieser Meldung völlig wurst. Doch die teils echt übellaunigen Kommentare der WoW Nerds oder der "Ihr wollt doch seriöse Presse sein" nörgler finde ich dann doch etwas überzogen. 

Grüße,

Flo


----------



## Boesor (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ihr tut mir leid*



			
				Alf1507 am 14.01.2009 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 14.01.2009 13:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der wird nicht für jeden zum gleichen Zeitpunkt da sein, für einige ist er vielleicht schon wirklich mit dieser news erreicht, für andere (wie mich) ist noch jede Menge Platz im Fass.
Also auf den großen Knall sollte man nicht hoffen.


----------



## Alf1507 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ihr tut mir leid*



			
				Boesor am 14.01.2009 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Der wird nicht für jeden zum gleichen Zeitpunkt da sein, für einige ist er vielleicht schon wirklich mit dieser news erreicht, für andere (wie mich) ist noch jede Menge Platz im Fass.
> Also auf den großen Knall sollte man nicht hoffen.


Die Reaktionen auf diese "News" zeigen aber auch sehr deutlich das für einige Leute das Fass schon extrem voll ist. Das hast du ja in deinem vorherigen Beitrag selber schon festgestellt. Meine Kristallkugel ist zwar gerade in Reparatur aber ich vermute das so langsam wirklich nur noch eine Kleinigkeit ausreicht, damit es zu einem großen Knall kommt. Noch mehr solcher "Scherze" sollte sich die Redaktion zumindest in nächster Zeit jedenfalls nicht erlauben.


----------



## Boesor (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ihr tut mir leid*



			
				Alf1507 am 14.01.2009 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 14.01.2009 14:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Würde ich mir als Redaktion auch verkneifen, da hast du Recht.


----------



## Manillaroad (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ihr tut mir leid*

Hm, also das ganze wird gerade zunehmend lächerlicher! Ich bin täglich mehrmals auf dieser und anderen Seiten unterwegs, lese dieses und andere Magazine, aber mir ist wirklich seltenst etwas aufgefallen, dass meinen Unmut erregt, geschweige denn irgendwelche "Fässer" voller macht... Womit wollen die Meckerer hier eigentlich drohen?! So wenig Spass verstehen kann ja fast schon nicht mehr sein und ist im Laufe dieser Postings hier schon unfreiwillig mehr zur Farce mutiert, als es die Spassnews wert gewesen wäre, bösartig beachtet zu werden. Nach wie vor sind ein Grossteil der News hier seriös und informativ, die "Fun"- und ""Spass"-Sachen halten sich doch wohl so weit in Grenzen, das manche User sich hier mehr und mehr der Lächerlichkeit preisgeben. Natürlich hätte PCGames die ganze Sache etwas anders aufziehen können, aber wer sollte denn ahnen, dass hier ein paar Leute dermassen kleinkariert und fernab alles Weltlichen sind, das man sich nicht mal einen kleinen Scherz erlauben kann (ganz egal, welche Intention auch immer dahinter stecken sollte!). Das einzig wirklich blöde an der News waren die Verlinkungen innerhalb der Meldung, der Rest hat seinen Zweck aus werbetechnischer und erheiternder Sicht mehr als erfüllt! Also kommt doch bitte wieder runter, besucht weiter diese Seite oder nicht, kauft das Heft oder nicht, aber regt euch vor allem bitte VERHÄLTNISMÄSSIG auf! Danke!


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ihr tut mir leid*

Wenn die Qualität stimmen würde, würde auch sicher niemand was gegen das ein oder andere Späßchen haben. Nur in letzter Zeit gibt es hier auf der Seite viele Mängel...Da werden z.B. News gebracht mit Meldungen, die so gar nicht stimmen oder der Zusammenhang ganz anders dargestellt wird, als es eigentlich ist, beispielsweise bei dieser News in der es um das Patent von Nintendo ging.
Es wurden Verkaufszahlen zu Spielen veröffentlicht, die überhaupt nicht stimmten und es haben sich sogar Entwickler(!) in Foren darüber aufgeregt und geschrieben, dass es Quatsch sei, was PCG da veröffentlicht. Was ich damit sagen will, in letzter Zeit sind da so ein paar Peinlichkeiten passiert, wo man sich hier eher wie bei der BILD vorkam, als bei einem anständigen PC Spielemagazin. Das hat genug Leute erbost und wenn man jetzt noch solche News bringt, bringt das bei dem ein oder anderen eben das Faß komplett zum Überlaufen.


----------



## lamuff (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ihr tut mir leid*



			
				Atropa am 14.01.2009 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> lamuff am 14.01.2009 08:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Köstlich, dass man dann immer gleich davon ausgeht, dass der andere den Hintergrund der Sache nicht versteht nur weil derjenige nicht der gleichen Meinung ist...  Naja... ich find´s ja gut, dass ihr beiden der Ansicht seid so viel mehr "verstanden" zu haben.... Wem´s gut tut... Dann sei´s halt so...

Sicherlich ist dieser Scherz eine Art Werbung für den Newsletter zu machen...  Trotzdem... 
Ich finde es mehr als lächerlich und erbärmlich sich so dermaßen darüber aufzuregen.

Nuja...  jedem das seine....


----------



## Goddess (14. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Flo66R6 am 14.01.2009 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Graugon am 14.01.2009 02:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auf Kultpower.de findest du viele Tests der ASM, wie auch anderer alter Zeitschriften, wieder. *click*


----------



## Alf1507 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ihr tut mir leid*



			
				lamuff am 14.01.2009 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Köstlich, dass man dann immer gleich davon ausgeht, dass der andere den Hintergrund der Sache nicht versteht nur weil derjenige nicht der gleichen Meinung ist...  Naja... ich find´s ja gut, dass ihr beiden der Ansicht seid so viel mehr "verstanden" zu haben.... Wem´s gut tut... Dann sei´s halt so...
> 
> Sicherlich ist dieser Scherz eine Art Werbung für den Newsletter zu machen...  Trotzdem...
> Ich finde es mehr als lächerlich und erbärmlich sich so dermaßen darüber aufzuregen.
> ...


Amen!


----------



## SErlenborn (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ihr tut mir leid*

http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/bd686ij/spiegelonline.jpg

Ich spiele zwar WoW, aber die Diskussion ist mir ziemlich egal, sie hat mich nur auf die Idee zu der Montage gebracht.


----------



## fiumpf (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ihr tut mir leid*



			
				SErlenborn am 14.01.2009 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/bd686ij/spiegelonline.jpg
> 
> Ich spiele zwar WoW, aber die Diskussion ist mir ziemlich egal, sie hat mich nur auf die Idee zu der Montage gebracht.


----------



## Streuner (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ihr tut mir leid*

Und ich dachte schon der Rotz bekommt eine Fortsetzung.

Also ob wow(1) nicht schon langweilig genug wäre. Obwohl für zwei Spiele würds auch reichen.


----------



## Manillaroad (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ihr tut mir leid*



			
				SErlenborn am 14.01.2009 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/bd686ij/spiegelonline.jpg
> 
> Ich spiele zwar WoW, aber die Diskussion ist mir ziemlich egal, sie hat mich nur auf die Idee zu der Montage gebracht.



DAS wäre zum Beispiel ein "Scherz", den auch ich nicht wirklich witzig finden würde. Aber da sieht man mal wieder, das manche Menschen eben schlecht abschätzen können was wichtig ist, und was wirklich auch nur als Spass zu verstehen sein sollte.


----------



## Mothman (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ihr tut mir leid*

Ja, also an sich finde ich die Montage schon witzig, nur ist das dann doch eine etwas andere Relation. WoW2 und der Dritte Weltkrieg sind doch zu unterschiedlich in ihrer Gewichtigkeit, um diese zu vergleichen.
Also nicht immer mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen!


----------



## Alf1507 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ihr tut mir leid*



			
				SErlenborn am 14.01.2009 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/bd686ij/spiegelonline.jpg
> 
> Ich spiele zwar WoW, aber die Diskussion ist mir ziemlich egal, sie hat mich nur auf die Idee zu der Montage gebracht.


Im Vergleich mit dieser Geschmackslosigkeit ist der kleine "Scherz" der PCG wirklich zum schreien komisch.


----------



## Manillaroad (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ihr tut mir leid*

Genau das meinte ich ja: Die Verhältnismässigkeit sollte gewahrt bleiben, da sich hier ja einige Leute über Mass aufgeregt haben...


----------



## SErlenborn (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ihr tut mir leid*



			
				Mothman am 14.01.2009 18:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, also an sich finde ich die Montage schon witzig, nur ist das dann doch eine etwas andere Relation. WoW2 und der Dritte Weltkrieg sind doch zu unterschiedlich in ihrer Gewichtigkeit, um diese zu vergleichen.
> Also nicht immer mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen!



Es ist schon so, dass eine WoW 2-Ankündigung zu den "heftigsten" Themen gehört, die man als Spieleseite auspacken kann. Man hätte auch die kicker-Seite mit "Bayern bankrott - Toni und Ribery schon verkauft" nehmen können.

Aber bevor es wer in den falschen Hals bekommt:
Ich will den Scherz von pcgames.de und die fiktive SpOn-News nicht auf eine Relevanz-Stufe stellen, sondern nur das Klima hier ein bisschen auflockern.


----------



## Mothman (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ihr tut mir leid*



			
				SErlenborn am 14.01.2009 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> ..., sondern nur das Klima hier ein bisschen auflockern.


Ich glaube, da hast du eher das Gegenteil erreicht.


----------



## Atropa (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ihr tut mir leid*



			
				lamuff am 14.01.2009 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Sicherlich ist dieser Scherz eine Art Werbung für den Newsletter zu machen...  Trotzdem...
> Ich finde es mehr als lächerlich und erbärmlich sich so dermaßen darüber aufzuregen.



Vielleicht geht es den Leuten, die sich darüber aufregen, garnicht direkt um diese eine News. Vielleicht geht es den Leuten um den genrellen Trend der Qualität, welcher sich seit längerem hier abzeichnet. 
Vielleicht ist diese News einfach einer der vielen bekannten Tropfen, welche das Fass jetzt einfach langsam zum überlaufen bringen und die User/Kunden hier zu solch einer lächerlich erbärmlichen Kritikflut hinreissen lassen.


----------



## TheChicky (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ihr tut mir leid*



			
				Atropa am 14.01.2009 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht ist diese News einfach einer der vielen bekannten Tropfen, welche das Fass jetzt einfach langsam zum überlaufen bringen und die User/Kunden hier zu solch einer lächerlich erbärmlichen Kritikflut hinreissen lassen.



Naja, so viele sinds auch nicht, oder? Wenns hochkommt 20 Leute in dem Thread hier. Da regen sich bei vermeintlich ungerechtfertigten Bewertungen von Spielen wesentlich mehr auf, denk ich mal.


----------



## Atropa (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ihr tut mir leid*



			
				TheChicky am 14.01.2009 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Atropa am 14.01.2009 18:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe jetzt nicht mitgezählt, aber ich meinte jetzt nicht nur diesen Thread hier.


----------



## ICE-EXTREME (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ihr tut mir leid*

Ich hoffe den Tag an dem WoW2 kommt...der kommt nicht lol xD...naja für mich is sowas abzocke monatlich geld zu verlangen, wenn da solte es freigestellt sein ob man zahlt um mehr zu bekommen oder ob es so bleibt...weil wenn diesen Trend immer mehr Entwickler folgen zahl ich am ende für 5 spiele die ich aufn rechner zocke insgesammt 100euro im monat nur das ich diese spiele spielen darf + strom + internet + hardware bla bla! Naja ich kaufe es nicht weil ichs mir net leisten kann es is einfach nur wegen den gebühren! Anfangs wo es angekündigt wurde wolte ichs noch aber als ich von gebühren gehört hab isses gestorben...is meine meinung! Is schon schlimm wie se auf den Konsolen Marktplätzen abzocken für nen kleines skin 2euro...die masse machts! Die Richtung, in die alles einschlägt gefällt mir garnicht!


----------



## Graugon (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ihr tut mir leid*



			
				SErlenborn am 14.01.2009 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/bd686ij/spiegelonline.jpg
> 
> Ich spiele zwar WoW, aber die Diskussion ist mir ziemlich egal, sie hat mich nur auf die Idee zu der Montage gebracht.



Rofl, du leidest ja komplett unter Realitätsverlust. Den Beginn des 3. Weltkrieges mit der Ankündigung von WoW2 gleichzusetzen erfordert schon ein hohes Mass an Verblödung!


----------



## Graugon (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ihr tut mir leid*



			
				SErlenborn am 14.01.2009 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 14.01.2009 18:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Mann, so ne Scheisse kann sich auch nur ein WoW Fanboi ausdenken...


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ihr tut mir leid*

Diese Diskussion hier ist ja fast besser als der Artikel. 

Ganz ehrlich, ich finde die Idee von PCGames super, sich so die Leute in den Artikel zu locken. Hat hier denn keiner Sinn fuer Humor? Und wie bitteschoen kann man so einen kleinen Scherz-Artikel in Relation zur Kompetenz von einer von Deutschlands groessten Spiele-Zeitschriften setzen?

Alle bitte mal tief durchatmen, die Mundwinkel hochziehen und dann in den Spiegel schauen. Ist doch nicht so schwer.


----------



## raeuberhauptmann (15. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				trottel07 am 13.01.2009 22:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Alf1507 am 13.01.2009 19:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wer darüber lacht, der hat keinen Humor. Und außerdem mangelhaften Intellekt.

Aber mich freut´s. pcBLÖD ist ein weiterer Meilenstein bei der Offenlegung ihrer journalistischen Kompetenzen gelungen und nähert sich weiter dem Niveau seiner Stammleserschaft.


----------



## KONNAITN (15. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				raeuberhauptmann am 15.01.2009 09:06 schrieb:
			
		

> pcBLÖD ist ein weiterer Meilenstein bei der Offenlegung ihrer journalistischen Kompetenzen gelungen und nähert sich weiter dem Niveau seiner Stammleserschaft.


Aha. Würde das nicht bedeuten, dass die Stammleser jahrelang ein Magazin gekauft haben, das weit über ihrem Niveau liegt? Wozu? Etwa weil alle gehofft haben, dass das Niveau endlich sinkt? Das ergibt nicht viel Sinn.


----------



## BlueScreen (16. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Erst der Humor macht eine wirklich gute Zeitschrift aus. Nur die Fakten zu präsentieren wäre doch langweilig.
Ganz davon abgesehen, dass eine solche Meldung zwischen durch doch immer mal zum schmunzeln einläd.
Wer hier nun Flames postet, dem kann nicht mehr geholfen werden. Ich persönlich habe dafür ein tolles Schimpfwort gefunden  DU SCHWABE!!!


----------

